# Advice: Pedals, Road shoes and SPD don't play well for me.



## romrah (Mar 19, 2015)

The background: I have been using a pair of MTB shoes with spd pedals for a few years now on the road bike. I've always liked the ease of walking in them when off the bike. However, during my spring shopping rounds this year I found a deal on some actual road shoes that support 3, 2 hole and mounted my extra SPD clips and off I road.

Well, needless to say after 35 miles and torn up ankles along with so many miss strikes at intersection I just pretty much gave up on the idea SPD's are the right clips for these road shoes. I found the bottoms to be too slick to stick them at times.

So with that does anyone have any suggestion on pedals/clips as I am not versed in Look, Time or others that work with the 3 hole system. Any help to point me in the right direction would be appreciated.


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

Regular SPD on a traditional road shoe has to be awful! 

SPD-SL. The larger 3 hole Shimano offering is my favorite. Available in 105, Ultegra or DA to suit your particular budget. I'd stay away from the lower ones like the 540. You want the variety with the metal wear plate under the cleat. So 105 level is lowest I would recommend.


----------



## romrah (Mar 19, 2015)

Pretty straight forward.. Thank you for the help..


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Shimano sh40 pontoons are an alternative to keep your current shoes and pedals.


----------

